# Experiencing Lag in Games



## teteous (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi, for the last 6months(well, eversince i got this comp) i have been getting bad lag ingame and its getting on my nerves now, it happens in all games i play (xcept for flash and crappy things like that)
Ill give you my rig and some other data i have got.

ASUS- P5PE-VM motherboard.
Windows XP-PRO
Intel Pentium D Processor 820* 2.80GHz, 800 MHz FPB, 2MB L2 Cache
2GB DDR-400 memory
Radeon X1950 PRO 512mb GDDR3
well.. thats the rig..
This is with antivirus off and everything except for my monitoring programs and the game running.

I will have around 60-90 FPS running most things on high at 1680x1050,
then randomly my FPS will radically drop to 9-12 FPS.
The game will be using around 55-60 CPU and 4-5 system CPU,
then when the FPS drops it goes to 60-63 CPU for the game and 10-13 system,
memory stays the same, disk is idle normally, and net is fine. 

If anyone has anything that could be helpful i would appriciate it alot, as i have no idea what is going on.


----------



## mandelore (Nov 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forums!

Have you monitored the temperatures of your cpu/graphics card?

what programs are you running in the background. i.e what is populating the taskmanager list. It could be that, or an antivirus etc.

also, have you got the latest catalyst drivers and directx files?


----------



## teteous (Nov 4, 2007)

Antivirus was disabled and made no differnce;
Temps:
CPU 56
MEM 32
GFX 39
I dont think its the GFX card as i upgraded from my old 6600GT 256 and it happened with that also,
and it i can have it on 680x460 and it will still happen so its not the GFX card,
Nothing except my monitoring programs runnign and the game,
i have got the latest drivers and directx files,
I have ran it with vista ultimate and had same results


----------



## teteous (Nov 4, 2007)

If you figure this out, you will be a legend,
if you dont, ask ur friends xD


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Nov 4, 2007)

Have you checked your XP error log??  

If you go into control panel and then admin services.  Click on computer management..

Once in there click on event viewer and then application..    

See if that spreads any light on the matter.  Do this straight after you get a big lag in the game.  It may help. 

I had a raid setup in my old system which wasn't 100% and when I was gaming it would lag for a couple of seconds every now n then and turned out I was getting HDD errors during the game..

Hope that helped some m8


----------



## teteous (Nov 4, 2007)

k, i will try it now, thanks


----------



## teteous (Nov 4, 2007)

no errors in there, or system


----------



## Pinchy (Nov 4, 2007)

I had this EXACT problem with my old P4 rig. My CS:Source was at around 80 FPS and then dropped to 10-ish. I noticed it happened faster with bots than online.

Now, no-one knew what the problem was so I decided to do some tests. Heat was ruled out, as the processor only got to like 55*C. Just a FYI, I had the stock cooler on the CPU and an Arctic cooler on the X800.

Anyways, I aimed a desktop fan at the computer (with the side case open) and started to game. I DID end up getting the FPS drop, but it took a LOT longer than normal.

All in all, I got an aftermarket cooler (Gigabyte G-Power PRO) and it never happened again .


----------



## teteous (Nov 4, 2007)

I have the side off with a mini fan on it.. always have as it gets hot ere so my room gets high aswell, but it ALWAYS happens and all the temps are fine..


----------



## teteous (Nov 4, 2007)

Pinchy said:


> I had this EXACT problem with my old P4 rig. My CS:Source was at around 80 FPS and then dropped to 10-ish. I noticed it happened faster with bots than online.
> 
> Now, no-one knew what the problem was so I decided to do some tests. Heat was ruled out, as the processor only got to like 55*C. Just a FYI, I had the stock cooler on the CPU and an Arctic cooler on the X800.
> 
> ...



But.. you said that u had no temp problems so how could the new cooler make any difference? Did you change anything else?


----------



## teteous (Nov 4, 2007)

http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=2025

Thts the link to my heatsink


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 4, 2007)

Teteous, the Pentium D is overheating, these processors, instead of crashing go through thermal throttling which decreases the speed of the processor dramatically, to barely operatable speeds to prevent damage. 

That is the reason why better cooling is needed, the stock cooler for the Pentium D isnt neccesarily bad, its just that your cooling setup isnt good. Install a rear outtake and front intake, and possibly, invest in a new cooler. Something cheap such as an Arctic Freezer 7 PRO (LGA775 Model) will do the job, being light and as easy to install. 

Anyway, what case are you using at the moment? I am assuming some cheap Generic case with a clear arcrylic sidewindow with a LED fan on it, right? If you are using one of those, with the small rear fan mounting positions, get a new case as well, such as a Coolermaster CM 690, cheap and value packed.

Show us an image as well of your setup, Systems with low airflow and a bloody hot CPU would require wiring like my one to be able to operate without any overheating (check my signature).


----------



## teteous (Nov 4, 2007)

At the moment i have the side off with it sitting next to me and with a Desktop fan on it, all the wires and cables neat inside to maximise airflow. I also have a fan on the back with 2 CD slots open up the top for air to flow through.


----------



## teteous (Nov 4, 2007)

If you could get me a list of things i could buy to look cool and keep my computer cool under $400 AU ($369US With postage)
That would be awesome


----------



## Pinchy (Nov 4, 2007)

teteous said:


> But.. you said that u had no temp problems so how could the new cooler make any difference? Did you change anything else?



Ahh yes, thats what everyone THOUGHT. Sorry for my strange wording . I just re-read what I wrote and...yeah, it didn't make that much sense.

I was told it couldnt be heat, as it "only" hit 55*C....but it turned out heat was the problem . (All I changed was the CPU cooler)



teteous said:


> If you could get me a list of things i could buy to look cool and keep my computer cool under $400 AU ($369US With postage)
> That would be awesome



LOL $400?

All you need is a good aftermarket cooler :

http://www.itestate.com.au/products_detail.asp?code=PD00004294

$66...and you can get a cheaper one if you really want to.


----------



## teteous (Nov 5, 2007)

With the 400$$ i was planning on getting a new case and some neons, and the cooler


----------



## Pinchy (Nov 5, 2007)

Ahh that makes sense.

Well case is really personal preference..what some people think look good, others hate .

Although for $400, you can get 2GB DDR2, a core 2 duo motherboard and a core 2 duo CPU...so you might want to look into that .


----------



## erocker (Nov 5, 2007)

teteous said:


> If you could get me a list of things i could buy to look cool and keep my computer cool under $400 AU ($369US With postage)
> That would be awesome


Core 2 duo. Mobo. Memory.  Cooler computer.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 5, 2007)

Pinchy said:


> Ahh that makes sense.
> 
> Well case is really personal preference..what some people think look good, others hate .
> 
> Although for $400, you can get 2GB DDR2, a core 2 duo motherboard and a core 2 duo CPU...so you might want to look into that .


seconded!

EDIT: Make that thirded. Thanks to Erocker. lol


----------



## teteous (Nov 5, 2007)

The reason i dont do that is because there is nothing wrong with my GFX card and if i want a decent mobo it will be PCI.. and i dont want to get another GFX card as there is nothing wrong with this one. And my ram is fine atm aswell. My mobo supports Core2 Duo, and its AGP (i know thats old technology) but there is nothing wrong with my GFX card, but the CPU i wanted costs $300AU, and then i need the cooler, and i think i will need a case according to what some people have been saying.


----------



## steelkane (Nov 5, 2007)

Going from nvidia to ati,, have you tried driver cleaner http://www.drivercleaner.net/  it's worked for me, also is your power supply fan changing speeds or is the air coming out of the power supply really hot, if so it could be a PSU problem. also maybe download memtest http://www.memtest86.com/ or http://www.memtest.org/. It's all worth a try.


----------



## teteous (Nov 5, 2007)

There is NOTHING wrong with my PSU as it is brand new


----------



## steelkane (Nov 5, 2007)

teteous said:


> There is NOTHING wrong with my PSU as it is brand new



I had a new 680watt thermaltake, sure it turned the computer on but it was bad. it tested good with my tester, but as soon as it was replaced, system ran fine,, I'm not saying your PSU is bad, but a weak power supply will make trouble.


----------



## Pinchy (Nov 5, 2007)

teteous said:


> The reason i dont do that is because there is nothing wrong with my GFX card and if i want a decent mobo it will be PCI.. and i dont want to get another GFX card as there is nothing wrong with this one. And my ram is fine atm aswell. My mobo supports Core2 Duo, and its AGP (i know thats old technology) but there is nothing wrong with my GFX card, but the CPU i wanted costs $300AU, and then i need the cooler, and i think i will need a case according to what some people have been saying.



Oh if your mobo supports core 2, then just get a core 2 duo CPU  (I didnt know it supported C2D). Just get something like an e4500 for $150, cooler for $50. It will be a lot faster than the pentium D and you will still have $200 for the case .

BTW - Getting the new case wont fix the heating issue; the aftermarket cooler will .


----------



## teteous (Nov 5, 2007)

Hmm... Ill get the  E6850 for around $320 + aftermarket cooler for around $30-$50


----------



## Pinchy (Nov 5, 2007)

Seeing as your going to get the aftermarket cooler, get an OEM e6850 to save yourself some money :

http://www.itestate.com.au/products_detail.asp?code=PD00005129

$269 + $11 shipping.


----------



## steelkane (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice, I have the E6850, it rocks,, a site that has a lot of coolers with good prices,, http://www.svc.com/cpu-cooler.html  Good luck.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 5, 2007)

Does your current board support Core 2 Duo processors?

Nvm. I answered my own question.


----------



## steelkane (Nov 5, 2007)

just wondering, I know you said your board supports core 2 duo, but the E6850 has 1333FSB,, I don't know what board you have but It wont hurt to check before you buy.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 5, 2007)

steelkane said:


> just wondering, I know you said your board supports core 2 duo, but the E6850 has 1333FSB,, I don't know what board you have but It wont hurt to check before you buy.


http://www.asus.com/products4.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=0&model=1276&modelmenu=1

Supports 1066 (by OC), 800 and 533 FSB. Doesnt support 1333FSB so you will have to get one of the non Exx50 C2D's.


----------



## steelkane (Nov 5, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> http://www.asus.com/products4.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=0&model=1276&modelmenu=1
> 
> Supports 1066 (by OC), 800 and 533 FSB. Doesnt support 1333FSB so you will have to get one of the non Exx50 C2D's.



ya, I was just there,, seen the same thing. I was thinking maybe a beta bios,, but no dice. Core 2 Duo E6700 (2.66GHz,1066FSB,L2:4MB,rev.B2) rocks if you have the cash for it. or ebay  http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=core+2+duo+e6700&category0=


----------



## teteous (Nov 5, 2007)

so what would be the fastest CPU i can get for this mobo then?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 5, 2007)

teteous said:


> so what would be the fastest CPU i can get for this mobo then?



An E6700 in the states goes for $319.99. An E6600 goes for $229.99. Either of those would be fine. 

Hmmm. I wonder...the motherboard states that it does 1066 via OC. So could this guy get a native 1066 CPU and it work with no problems?


----------



## steelkane (Nov 5, 2007)

1066 via OC. where does it state that at. It just reads (FSB1066 for external graphic, FSB800 for internal graphic). I would say it will work fine.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 5, 2007)

steelkane said:


> 1066 via OC. where does it state that at. It just reads (FSB1066 for external graphic, FSB800 for internal graphic). I would say it will work fine.





> 1066(O.C)/800/533 MHz



Maybe I am misunderstanding because Im so tired.


----------



## steelkane (Nov 5, 2007)

hmm, maybe it does mean Over Clocked, because I also seen this on other boards,,,  	1333(oc) / 1066 / 800 / 533 MHz (FSB).


----------



## Pinchy (Nov 5, 2007)

In that case, I'd recommend an e4500 and just OC it to 3Ghz.

They go for around $150.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 5, 2007)

steelkane said:


> hmm, maybe it does mean Over Clocked, because I also seen this on other boards,,,  	1333(oc) / 1066 / 800 / 533 MHz (FSB).



I'd say it works the same way very fine. If the CPU supports 1066 I don't see why it would be overclocked if it's the standard speed.


----------



## teteous (Nov 5, 2007)

im confused now, can u put tht in 1 post?


----------



## steelkane (Nov 5, 2007)

he would have to have some really good DDR400 memory for a 1066FSB core 2 duo, I also think an e4500 and just OC it to 3Ghz would be the way to go.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 5, 2007)

steelkane said:


> he would have to have some really good DDR400 memory for a 1066FSB core 2 duo, I also think an e4500 and just OC it to 3Ghz would be the way to go.



Agreed as he's getting some aftermarket cooling. OCing is the thing to do. Also to evaluate this could you put us up with your bios settings? Then we should know what kind of bios we're dealing with here. Of course I believe it will change a bit when mounted with C2D but it's still good to know. It won't hurt you will it?


----------



## teteous (Nov 5, 2007)

what do you mean by my bios settings?


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 5, 2007)

Like when you go in the bios what options are available? As for speeds (mhz) and if they are clockable etc.


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 5, 2007)

teteous said:


> what do you mean by my bios settings?



Restart computer(reboot), press <DEL> key during P.O.S.T. to enter Bios setup menu.
These are the BIOS settings being reffered to.  Check Mobo manual section 2 for more Bios settings information.


----------



## teteous (Nov 6, 2007)

I know how to get to the bios and everything, i just needed to know what information you guys wanted, ill look in the manual now


----------



## EnglishLion (Nov 6, 2007)

just back to lag issue for a moment - have you seen this in just on-line games or are you seeing it in single player modes too?  Lag is often due to network / networking problems (routers, network cards and modems etc).  Don't want to go down the massive upgrade route just to find you've still got the same problem.

Have you run 'throttle watch' to see if the CPU is indead throttling at high T.
http://www.techspot.com/download400.html
not sure if it works with the pentD but it does with the Pent4


----------



## teteous (Nov 6, 2007)

Happens with offline games, and it is the Temp because i got my minifan in the prefect positon and with everything on high my CPU will get to a MAX of 50*C so it doesnt lag, but when its around 55*C it lags. So the minifan is just temporary


----------



## Pinchy (Nov 6, 2007)

Lol...same problem I had .


----------



## teteous (Nov 6, 2007)

ill buy the fan soon, whats the BEST for value? Link it please (i live in AUS)


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 6, 2007)

So you can choose either getting just some cooling or get cooling + more performance if you seek it.


----------



## teteous (Nov 6, 2007)

Yer, but i am all confused about the CPU's now lol.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 6, 2007)

lol you can always evaluate prices for performance..it's not that hard


----------



## teteous (Nov 6, 2007)

yer, but u were all talking about OverClocking and stuff, and i havnt done that before so i would probably stuff the CPU as soon as i get it, and heaps of people where saying heaps of different things that got me confused.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh well we suggested to OC because in that way you could get like a cheaper cpu and with the right cooling you could get it up equivalent or close to another. It's not forced to do though, it's just an option.


----------



## teteous (Nov 6, 2007)

Is there any good tutorials on how to OC, and what CPU would you suggest to do it with?


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 6, 2007)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=22916

Explains everything. Hope it helps


----------



## teteous (Nov 6, 2007)

thanks, you have been a big help.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 6, 2007)

Welcome  Read it through carefully and you should have no problems. It's very detailed.


----------



## teteous (Nov 6, 2007)

I get what it means about the FSB and everything, it just gets confusing all at once lol.


----------



## teteous (Nov 6, 2007)

I think i might just get the best CPU my motherboard can handle, now, when looking of the CPU i need to look at if it will work on my motherboard, to do this what will i need to know about the motherboard? Will i need to know the FSB, ect?


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 6, 2007)

As for the FSB we have seen before your board reaches 1066MHz FSB. Also I believe (because right now the ASUS site is under maintenance) it is an LGA775 mobo and supports processors up to Core 2 Extreme. So you have single core, core duo and core quad included that will fit.


----------



## teteous (Nov 6, 2007)

quad doesnt. but i just need to look at 1066 and make sure its equall or below? well im off to bed, cyas


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 6, 2007)

You have 1066, 800 and 533 MHz FSB so everything in those numbers will be good. Of course the higher the better in most cases.


----------



## teteous (Nov 7, 2007)

steelkane said:


> ya, I was just there,, seen the same thing. I was thinking maybe a beta bios,, but no dice. Core 2 Duo E6700 (2.66GHz,1066FSB,L2:4MB,rev.B2) rocks if you have the cash for it. or ebay  http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=core+2+duo+e6700&category0=



would i see any difference with that than the CPU i am using now?


----------



## hat (Nov 7, 2007)

Even a Core 2 Pentium E2160 would rape that processor. However, I reccomend just buying a decent cooler like the Arctic Freezer 7 Pro and overclocking to say 3.4...


----------



## teteous (Nov 7, 2007)

OC'ing the one i have now?


----------



## IggSter (Nov 7, 2007)

Just to answer the question about your motherboard FSB speed, I grabed this off ASUS support site:

This motherboard claims to support FSB1333 via OC as described on ASUS website and the outer box.
However, when I actually load a FSB1333 processor onto it, the motherboard still only show the CPU as running under a lower speed.

What can I do to enable FSB1333 support on this motherboard?


As this motherboard supports FSB1333 via OC (overclocking techniques), FSB1333 support needs to be adjusted manually in BIOS to be enabled.
Please kindly enter CMOS Setup screen, and set CPU frequency to 333MHz to enable FSB1333 support on this motherboard.

Hope that helps


----------



## teteous (Nov 7, 2007)

it says: - 1066(O.C)/800/533 MHz
So its 1066 supported by OC and not 1333,
well, thats how i see it.


----------



## IggSter (Nov 7, 2007)

teteous said:


> it says: - 1066(O.C)/800/533 MHz
> So its 1066 supported by OC and not 1333,
> well, thats how i see it.




Well to make things a bit easier all round i found this list of ALL cpus your mobo supports.

http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=P5PE-VM


----------



## IggSter (Nov 7, 2007)

I've also found a couple of other things you should be aware of:

Q. My DDR400 memory is running at 354MHz when I use FSB 1066 CPU. How do I fix this?
A. This is a limitation due to fixed CPU-memory frequency ratio. When you use FSB 1066 CPU, the ratio is set to 3:2 in order to run DDR400 memory within spec. This results memory frequency to roughly 354MHz.

Q. I noticed that the Northbridge of P5PE-VM uses 865G chipset. Does it support Conroe CPU?
A.Yes, P5PE-VM supports Conroe CPU.

Q. How do I adjust FSB when I use Conroe CPU on P5PE-VM?
A. Due to hardware limitation, FSB cannot be adjusted when Conroe CPU is used.


So it looks like that yes it will support Conroe CPUs, but if you use one your FSB will be locked at 1066 in bios so you will NOT be able to overclock a Conroe, also your memory speed will we reduced by around 10%.


----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2007)

I don't believe that there is an option for a conroe and ddr memory.


----------



## IggSter (Nov 7, 2007)

erocker said:


> I don't believe that there is an option for a conroe and ddr memory.



I would agree, but this board seems to be at heart a 800FSB mobo that supports DDR ram only, then Asus managed to squeeze a 1066FSB out of it to give if a further lease of life.

The chipset (856g) is certainly only listed as being only 800/533/400 MHz system bus and Dual-Channel DDR 400/333/266 SDRAM capable.


----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2007)

What's the model name?


----------



## IggSter (Nov 7, 2007)

ASUS  P5PE-VM

and here is the info i've found so far:

http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=P5PE-VM


----------



## teteous (Nov 7, 2007)

lol, hi-jack the thread much ^^


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 7, 2007)

Have you set up your mind for any cpu yet?


----------



## teteous (Nov 7, 2007)

I bought the new cooler, waiting for it to come, and i was thinking of OverClocking this CPU but i have setup another thread for that, but i dont know how to do it, if u have any good guides or tips, could you post them in there? thanks


----------



## Wile E (Nov 7, 2007)

Well, in light of the supported cpu's, I'd get an E6600 or E6700 if you don't want to overclock at all, or an E4400-4600 if you do want to overclock.


----------



## teteous (Nov 7, 2007)

I dont really want to overclock, if i had someone here who knew how to i would, i just dont trust myself


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 7, 2007)

Then go something already with high clocks =] and you should be fine.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 7, 2007)

teteous said:


> I dont really want to overclock, if i had someone here who knew how to i would, i just dont trust myself


Then I vote you should try to buy the E6600 or E6700, if you can afford it, that is.


----------



## teteous (Nov 7, 2007)

Ive got $400AU to spend


----------



## Wile E (Nov 7, 2007)

teteous said:


> Ive got $400AU to spend


E6600 should easily be found in that range. They're less than $200US.


----------



## teteous (Nov 7, 2007)

ok, anything else i should get to accompany it?


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 7, 2007)

http://itestate.com.au/category.asp?ctgcod=C10003062600201

More than you need for a C2D.


----------



## teteous (Nov 10, 2007)

Sup,
I bought the Artic Cooler 7 PRO and it keeps it pretty cool (40-43*C While playing games) BUT i still have the lag issue. Im back at square 1. Any ideas? And on SpeedFan 4.28 it shows that temp3 is on 49-50*C constantly i think its Aux0 Fan whatever that is. any ideas? Is it the CPU?


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 10, 2007)

From your stats I'd say CPU. I wouldn't think it's ram and the VGA would be ruled out I think. Run some stress tests or something so we can see if it's not letting you push it or so.


----------



## teteous (Nov 10, 2007)

The ram is about 3months old, same with the GFX card... And was happening before i added these bits, thats why im thinking that its either the CPU or mobo..


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 10, 2007)

If you consider trying out a new CPU first try a CPU someone can lend you that is compatible. It would be a waste to buy a CPU which would then result to not be the source.


----------



## teteous (Nov 10, 2007)

I could try the one in my other computer.. Its only a P4 3.0GHz tho...


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 10, 2007)

Do test it. Here we're not seeking speed. We need to check if the CPU has any problems. When playing use different settings and test on both CPUs so you could rule out anything you can. I will be heading to bed now, hope you find your solution


----------



## teteous (Nov 10, 2007)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2007)

teteous said:


> Hi, for the last 6months(well, eversince i got this comp) i have been getting bad lag ingame and its getting on my nerves now, it happens in all games i play (xcept for flash and crappy things like that)
> Ill give you my rig and some other data i have got.
> 
> ASUS- P5PE-VM motherboard.
> ...



check if your hard drives are in PIO mode (google has better guides than i can give) and defragment - it sounds like you're loading from the hard drive, and its too slow to keep up.

you didnt upgrade the motherboard without reinstalling windows or anything did you? A fresh install of windows is a very good idea if changing the mobo.


----------



## teteous (Nov 10, 2007)

I have re-installed windows many times,and still happens, trying the ting u said now


----------



## Darren (Nov 11, 2007)

teteous said:


> I have re-installed windows many times,and still happens, trying the ting u said now



I've been partially skim reading though the thread, so excuse me if I don't know the full details, but early on you said that you attempt to run your games at a resolution of 1680x1050. Thats an insane resolution that requires a high end graphics card and a lot of ram, so I wouldn't be surprised if you experienced lag. On a midrange system you should be running new games at high detail at a more moderate resolutions of 1024x764 or 1280x1024 with AA OFF! (anti-aliasing), anything more is pushing it!

Also regarding this upgrade the E6600 along with an 19xx series ATI is more than enough to play new games at decent frame rate, my system is a lot weaker, check my specification and I don't get frame rate dips, and play most all my games at medium/high detail. I'm feeling that perhaps the problem lies with a component which you haven't yet upgraded, your hard disk drive, perhaps its dying. Most hard disk drives only last a couple of years, and the old IDE ones are very slow indeed in comparison to a SATA II with 16mb cache.


----------



## teteous (Nov 11, 2007)

it happens at all resolutions (u must have missed when i said tht)
no matter what settings it is on.
and it happens on all 4 of my hard disks


----------



## hat (Nov 11, 2007)

Defrag, clean the registry, overclock your now sufficently cooled CPU 
Also, make sure you have your pagefile(s) on the NON-system drives.
Vcard is overheating? :/


----------



## teteous (Nov 11, 2007)

Vcard is cool as, cpu is cool as, hhd is cool as. pagefile is off the system drive, and im not overclocking. but its the same as before, randomly goes laggy


----------



## erocker (Nov 11, 2007)

Have you re-installed windows and re-setup your computer yet?


----------



## teteous (Nov 11, 2007)

I have done that many times and same result


----------



## erocker (Nov 11, 2007)

Memtest?  If that checks out ok, I would try a different PSU.  Or, possibly your processor could be toast.


----------



## teteous (Nov 11, 2007)

I was thinking the CPU wouldnt survive lol, maybe it overheating before has stuffed it, thats why the cooler makes no difference now


----------



## erocker (Nov 11, 2007)

Have you tried running task manager while playing games to see if your CPU is throttling?


----------



## teteous (Nov 11, 2007)

System goes up to 10-15
and the game rises


----------



## erocker (Nov 11, 2007)

teteous said:


> System goes up to 10-15
> and the game rises



I have no idea what that means.  What I want to know is, with your cpu under load does it throttle back at all?  Look at the graph under performance in the task manager after you play a game a few minutes.


----------



## teteous (Nov 11, 2007)

The CPU goes up, as the system will rise from like 1-2 to 12-13 
and the game will go up a few CPU aswell


----------



## teteous (Nov 11, 2007)

i g2g work, think it over =)


----------



## erocker (Nov 11, 2007)

Ok, but does the graph spike downward when it should be at load?


----------



## erocker (Nov 11, 2007)

Try running Spybot S&D, just for the hell of it.


----------



## teteous (Nov 11, 2007)

can u link it? as i have dont what the abbeviation for S&D is.


----------



## Darren (Nov 11, 2007)

teteous said:


> can u link it? as i have dont what the abbeviation for S&D is.




S&D = Spybot *Search & Destory*, its a free peice of spyware and adware removing software. I recommend doing a scan once a week, and should be used in conjunction with a real time antivirus software which can also scan for spyware/adware.

Also to minize chances of getting spyware/adware I recommend moving to a different Internet browser such as firefox or Netscape navigator.

Search & Destory can be downloaded here---> http://spybot.com/en/mirrors/index.html


----------



## Darren (Nov 11, 2007)

Teteous, perhaps your bios has detected the wrong settings for your cpu's FSB, memory frequency or timings. Can you run CPUZ as it gives a detailed analysis of your current bios conigurations for your memory and processor.

download CPUZ and post up images of all the tabs ---> http://filehippo.com/download_cpuz/


----------



## teteous (Nov 11, 2007)

Processor

Name: Intel Pentium D 820
Code Name: SmithField
Package: Socket 775 LGA
Technology: 90 nm
Core Voltage: 1.312V to 1.344V

Clocks (Core#0)
Core Speed: 2793.0MHz to 2793.3MHz
Multiplier: x14.0
Bus Speed: 199.5MHz
Rated FSB: 798.0MHz
L1 Data: 2x 16KBytes
L1 Trace: 2x 12kuops
Level 2: 2x1024KBytes

BIOS
Brand: American Megatrends Inc.
Version: 1406
Date 06/07/2007

Memory
Timings
Frequency: 199.5MHz
FSBRAM: 1:1
CAS# Latency (tCL): 3.0 clocks
RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD): 4 clocks
RAS# Precharge (tRP): 4 clocks
Cycle Time (tRAS): 8 clocks

is that wat u wanted?


----------



## teteous (Nov 11, 2007)

or:


-------------------------
  CPU-Z version 1.41
-------------------------

Processors Map
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Number of processors	1
Number of threads	2

Processor 0
    -- Core 0
        -- Thread 0
    -- Core 1
        -- Thread 0


Processors Information
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Processor 1 (ID = 0)
Number of cores		2
Number of threads	2 (max 2)
Name			Intel Pentium D 820
Codename		SmithField
Specification		Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz
Package			Socket 775 LGA (platform ID = 4h)
CPUID			F.4.7
Extended CPUID		F.4
Core Stepping		B0
Technology		90 nm
Core Speed		2793.1 MHz (14.0 x 199.5 MHz)
Rated Bus speed		798.0 MHz
Stock frequency		2800 MHz
Instructions sets	MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, EM64T
L1 Data cache		2 x 16 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
Trace cache		2 x 12 Kuops, 8-way set associative
L2 cache		2 x 1024 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
FID/VID Control		no
Features		


Thread dumps
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Thread 0
APIC ID			0
Topology		Processor ID 0, Core ID 0, Thread ID 0
Type			01001008h
Max CPUID level		00000005h
Max CPUID ext. level	80000008h

Function		eax		ebx		ecx		edx
0x00000000		0x00000005	0x756E6547	0x6C65746E	0x49656E69
0x00000001		0x00000F47	0x00020800	0x0000641D	0xBFEBFBFF
0x00000002		0x605B5101	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x007C7040
0x00000003		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x00000004		0x04000121	0x01C0003F	0x0000001F	0x00000000
0x00000004		0x04000143	0x01C0103F	0x000003FF	0x00000000
0x00000005		0x00000040	0x00000040	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000000		0x80000008	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000001		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000001	0x20000000
0x80000002		0x20202020	0x20202020	0x20202020	0x6E492020
0x80000003		0x286C6574	0x50202952	0x69746E65	0x52286D75
0x80000004		0x20442029	0x20555043	0x30382E32	0x007A4847
0x80000005		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000006		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x04006040	0x00000000
0x80000007		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000008		0x00003024	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000

Cache descriptor	Level 1 D	16 KB	1 threads	
Cache descriptor	Level 2 U	1 MB	1 threads	
Cache descriptor	Level 1 T	12 KB	1 threads	

MSR 0x0000001B		edx = 0x00000000	eax = 0xFEE00900
MSR 0x00000017		edx = 0x00120000	eax = 0x00000000
MSR 0x0000002C		edx = 0x00000000	eax = 0x0E12000E
MSR 0x000001A0		edx = 0x00000004	eax = 0x20860489

CPU Thread 1
APIC ID			1
Topology		Processor ID 0, Core ID 1, Thread ID 0
Type			01001008h
Max CPUID level		00000005h
Max CPUID ext. level	80000008h

Function		eax		ebx		ecx		edx
0x00000000		0x00000005	0x756E6547	0x6C65746E	0x49656E69
0x00000001		0x00000F47	0x01020800	0x0000641D	0xBFEBFBFF
0x00000002		0x605B5101	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x007C7040
0x00000003		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x00000004		0x04000121	0x01C0003F	0x0000001F	0x00000000
0x00000004		0x04000143	0x01C0103F	0x000003FF	0x00000000
0x00000005		0x00000040	0x00000040	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000000		0x80000008	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000001		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000001	0x20000000
0x80000002		0x20202020	0x20202020	0x20202020	0x6E492020
0x80000003		0x286C6574	0x50202952	0x69746E65	0x52286D75
0x80000004		0x20442029	0x20555043	0x30382E32	0x007A4847
0x80000005		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000006		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x04006040	0x00000000
0x80000007		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000008		0x00003024	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000

Cache descriptor	Level 1 D	16 KB	1 threads	
Cache descriptor	Level 2 U	1 MB	1 threads	
Cache descriptor	Level 1 T	12 KB	1 threads	

MSR 0x0000001B		edx = 0x00000000	eax = 0xFEE00800
MSR 0x00000017		edx = 0x00120000	eax = 0x00000000
MSR 0x0000002C		edx = 0x00000000	eax = 0x0E12000E
MSR 0x000001A0		edx = 0x00000004	eax = 0x20860489


Chipset
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Northbridge		Intel i865P/PE/G/i848P rev. A2
Southbridge		Intel 82801EB (ICH5) rev. 02
Graphic Interface	AGP
AGP Revision		3.0
AGP Transfer Rate	8x
AGP SBA			supported, enabled
Memory Type		DDR
Memory Size		2048 MBytes
Memory Frequency	199.5 MHz (1:1)
CAS#			3.0
RAS# to CAS#		4
RAS# Precharge		4
Cycle Time (tRAS)	8
Performance Mode	disabled


MCHBAR dump
-----------

Base address		0x0FECF0000
Size			256

       0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
000   10 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
010   33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
020   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
030   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
040   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
050   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
060   40 05 C0 D2 C6 42 14 00 71 02 30 20 05 80 00 00 
070   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
080   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
090   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
0A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
0B0   24 08 00 00 24 08 00 00 24 08 00 00 24 08 00 00 
0C0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
0D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
0E0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
0F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


Memory SPD
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DIMM #1

General
Memory type		DDR
Manufacturer (ID)	A-Data Technology (7F7F7F7FCB000000)
Size			1024 MBytes
Max bandwidth		PC3200 (200 MHz)
Part number		

Attributes
Number of banks		2
Data width		64 bits
Correction		None
Registered		no
Buffered		no
Nominal Voltage		2.50 Volts
EPP			no
XMP			no

Timings table
Frequency (MHz)		166	200	
CAS#			2.5	3.0	
RAS# to CAS# delay	4	4	
RAS# Precharge		4	4	
TRAS			7	8	


DIMM #2

General
Memory type		DDR
Manufacturer (ID)	A-Data Technology (7F7F7F7FCB000000)
Size			1024 MBytes
Max bandwidth		PC3200 (200 MHz)
Part number		

Attributes
Number of banks		2
Data width		64 bits
Correction		None
Registered		no
Buffered		no
Nominal Voltage		2.50 Volts
EPP			no
XMP			no

Timings table
Frequency (MHz)		166	200	
CAS#			2.5	3.0	
RAS# to CAS# delay	4	4	
RAS# Precharge		4	4	
TRAS			7	8	


Dump Module #1
      0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
00   80 08 07 0D 0B 02 40 00 04 50 65 00 82 08 00 01 
10   0E 04 18 01 02 20 00 60 70 00 00 50 28 50 28 80 
20   60 60 40 40 00 00 00 00 00 3C 46 20 28 50 00 00 
30   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 24 
40   7F 7F 7F 7F CB 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
90   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
A0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
B0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
C0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
D0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
E0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
F0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 


Dump Module #2
      0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
00   80 08 07 0D 0B 02 40 00 04 50 65 00 82 08 00 01 
10   0E 04 18 01 02 20 00 60 70 00 00 50 28 50 28 80 
20   60 60 40 40 00 00 00 00 00 3C 46 20 28 50 00 00 
30   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 24 
40   7F 7F 7F 7F CB 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
90   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
A0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
B0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
C0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
D0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
E0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
F0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 


Monitoring
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mainboard Model		P5PE-VM (0x1EA - 0x5B350D)

LPCIO
-----------------------------------------------------
Vendor			Winbond
Model			W83627EHF
Vendor ID		0x5CA3
Chip ID			0x88
Revision ID		0x63
Config Mode I/O address	0x2E

Dump config mode register space, LDN = 0xB
      0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
00   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 0B FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
10   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
20   88 63 FF 00 44 00 00 FF 50 05 00 00 F2 21 00 FF 
30   01 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
40   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
50   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
60   02 90 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
70   00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 


Hardware monitor
-----------------------------------------------------

Winbond W83627EHF hardware monitor

Voltage sensor 0	1.35 Volts [0xA9] (CPU VCORE)
Voltage sensor 1	12.20 Volts [0xE7] (+12V)
Voltage sensor 2	3.31 Volts [0xCF] (AVCC)
Voltage sensor 3	3.34 Volts [0xD1] (+3.3V)
Voltage sensor 4	1.68 Volts [0xD2] (VIN1)
Voltage sensor 5	1.62 Volts [0xCB] (VIN2)
Voltage sensor 6	0.06 Volts [0x7] (VIN3)
Voltage sensor 7	0.06 Volts [0x7] (VIN4)
Temperature sensor 0	32°C (89°F) [0x20] (SYSTIN)
Temperature sensor 1	38°C (100°F) [0x4C] (CPUTIN)
Temperature sensor 2	49°C (120°F) [0x62] (AUXTIN)
Fan sensor 0		2722 RPM [0x7C] (SYSFANIN)
Fan sensor 1		2637 RPM [0x80] (CPUFANIN0)

Dump hardware monitor
LPC Register space, base address = 0x0290

bank 0
      0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
00   04 FF 04 FF 01 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 3C 3C 0A 0A 
10   04 FF 00 00 00 01 01 3C 43 17 00 00 57 00 00 DA 
20   A8 E7 CF D0 D1 CA 07 20 7C 80 FF DA 00 FF F1 B7 
30   DF 9F FF FF FF DF EF 3F FF D7 7B 7F 37 BB DE FF 
40   03 10 10 DE FF FF 00 A4 2D FF 40 C4 10 95 00 A3 
50   FF FF 80 FF FF FF 00 80 A1 30 FF FF 19 84 FF 05 
60   04 FF 40 00 01 01 3C FF 01 FF 01 FF FF FF FF FF 
70   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
80   04 FF 04 FF 01 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 3C 3C 0A 0A 
90   04 FF 00 00 00 01 01 3C 43 17 00 00 57 00 00 C2 
A0   A5 E7 CF D0 D1 CA 07 20 7C 80 FF DA 00 FF F1 B7 
B0   DF 9F FF FF FF DF EF 3F FF D7 7B 7F 37 BB DE FF 
C0   03 00 10 DE FF FF 00 A4 2D FF 40 C4 10 95 00 A3 
D0   FF FF 80 FF FF FF 00 80 A1 30 FF FF 19 84 FF 05 
E0   04 FF 40 00 01 01 3C FF 01 FF 01 FF FF FF FF FF 
F0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 

bank 1
50   25 80 00 4B 00 50 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
bank 2
50   31 00 00 4B 00 50 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
bank 3
50   01 02 00 00 01 03 03 02 00 03 FF FF FF FF FF FF 
bank 4
50   00 13 FF 00 00 EB 00 FF 78 8E 1D BB 89 FF FF FF 
bank 5
50   CF 80 07 FF 97 CB FF FF FF FD FF 8F DF 00 00 00 


PCI Device List
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Host Bridge
bus 0 (0x00), device 0 (0x00), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x8086
	Model ID		0x2570
	Revision ID		0x02
	PI			0x00
	SubClass		0x00
	BaseClass		0x06
	Cache Line		0x00
	Latency			0x00
	Header			0x00
PCI header
	Address 0 (memory)	0xDC000000
	Subvendor ID		0x1043
	Subsystem ID		0x8157
	Int. Line		0x00
	Int. Pin		0x00
Capabilities
	Vendor Dependant Capability
		Offset		E4h
	AGP Capability
		Offset		A0h
		Version		3.0
		Status		enabled
		Transfer rate	8x (max 8x)
		Queue lenght	1 (max 32)
Dump
	      0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
	00   86 80 70 25 06 01 90 20 02 00 00 06 00 00 00 00 
	10   08 00 00 DC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	20   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 57 81 
	30   00 00 00 00 E4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	40   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	50   00 02 08 00 40 80 1C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	60   00 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	80   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	90   10 11 11 00 00 33 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 38 00 
	A0   02 00 30 00 1B 4A 00 1F 12 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	B0   80 00 00 00 30 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 20 10 00 00 
	C0   00 00 00 00 00 80 0E 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0   02 28 04 0E 0B 0D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 30 01 
	E0   00 00 00 00 09 A0 06 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0   00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 68 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 


PCI to PCI Bridge
bus 0 (0x00), device 1 (0x01), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x8086
	Model ID		0x2571
	Revision ID		0x02
	PI			0x00
	SubClass		0x04
	BaseClass		0x06
	Cache Line		0x00
	Latency			0x40
	Header			0x01
PCI header
	Primary bus		0x00
	Secondary bus		0x01
	Int. Line		0x00
	Int. Pin		0x00
Dump
	      0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
	00   86 80 71 25 07 01 A0 00 02 00 04 06 00 40 01 00 
	10   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 40 D0 D0 A0 22 
	20   E0 FB E0 FB 00 E0 F0 FA 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	30   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 
	40   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	50   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	60   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	80   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	90   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	C0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	E0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 68 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 


USB Controller (UHCI)
bus 0 (0x00), device 29 (0x1D), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x8086
	Model ID		0x24D2
	Revision ID		0x02
	PI			0x00
	SubClass		0x03
	BaseClass		0x0C
	Cache Line		0x00
	Latency			0x00
	Header			0x80
PCI header
	Address 4 (port)	0x0000B800
	Subvendor ID		0x1043
	Subsystem ID		0x80A6
	Int. Line		0x10
	Int. Pin		0x01
Dump
	      0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
	00   86 80 D2 24 05 00 80 02 02 00 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
	10   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	20   01 B8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 A6 80 
	30   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00 
	40   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	50   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	60   10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	80   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	90   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	C0   00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	E0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 


USB Controller (UHCI)
bus 0 (0x00), device 29 (0x1D), function 1 (0x01)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x8086
	Model ID		0x24D4
	Revision ID		0x02
	PI			0x00
	SubClass		0x03
	BaseClass		0x0C
	Cache Line		0x00
	Latency			0x00
	Header			0x00
PCI header
	Address 4 (port)	0x0000C000
	Subvendor ID		0x1043
	Subsystem ID		0x80A6
	Int. Line		0x13
	Int. Pin		0x02
Dump
	      0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
	00   86 80 D4 24 05 00 80 02 02 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
	10   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	20   01 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 A6 80 
	30   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 02 00 00 
	40   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	50   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	60   10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	80   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	90   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	C0   00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	E0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 


USB Controller (UHCI)
bus 0 (0x00), device 29 (0x1D), function 2 (0x02)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x8086
	Model ID		0x24D7
	Revision ID		0x02
	PI			0x00
	SubClass		0x03
	BaseClass		0x0C
	Cache Line		0x00
	Latency			0x00
	Header			0x00
PCI header
	Address 4 (port)	0x0000C400
	Subvendor ID		0x1043
	Subsystem ID		0x80A6
	Int. Line		0x12
	Int. Pin		0x03
Dump
	      0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
	00   86 80 D7 24 05 00 80 02 02 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
	10   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	20   01 C4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 A6 80 
	30   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 03 00 00 
	40   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	50   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	60   10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	80   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	90   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	C0   00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	E0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 


USB Controller (UHCI)
bus 0 (0x00), device 29 (0x1D), function 3 (0x03)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x8086
	Model ID		0x24DE
	Revision ID		0x02
	PI			0x00
	SubClass		0x03
	BaseClass		0x0C
	Cache Line		0x00
	Latency			0x00
	Header			0x00
PCI header
	Address 4 (port)	0x0000C800
	Subvendor ID		0x1043
	Subsystem ID		0x80A6
	Int. Line		0x10
	Int. Pin		0x01
Dump
	      0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
	00   86 80 DE 24 05 00 80 02 02 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
	10   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	20   01 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 A6 80 
	30   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00 
	40   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	50   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	60   10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	80   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	90   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	C0   00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	E0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 


USB 2.0 Controller (EHCI)
bus 0 (0x00), device 29 (0x1D), function 7 (0x07)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x8086
	Model ID		0x24DD
	Revision ID		0x02
	PI			0x20
	SubClass		0x03
	BaseClass		0x0C
	Cache Line		0x00
	Latency			0x00
	Header			0x00
PCI header
	Address 0 (memory)	0xFBDFFC00
	Subvendor ID		0x1043
	Subsystem ID		0x80A6
	Int. Line		0x17
	Int. Pin		0x04
Capabilities
	Power Management Capability
		Offset		50h
		Version		1.1
	Debug Port Capability
		Offset		58h
Dump
	      0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
	00   86 80 DD 24 06 01 90 02 02 20 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
	10   00 FC DF FB 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	20   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 A6 80 
	30   00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 04 00 00 
	40   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	50   01 58 C2 C9 00 00 00 00 0A 00 A0 20 00 00 00 00 
	60   20 20 FF 01 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 
	70   00 00 DF 3F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	80   00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	90   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	C0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 55 55 00 00 10 00 00 00 
	E0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0   00 80 00 00 88 83 40 00 66 0F 05 00 06 14 00 00 


PCI to PCI Bridge
bus 0 (0x00), device 30 (0x1E), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x8086
	Model ID		0x244E
	Revision ID		0xC2
	PI			0x00
	SubClass		0x04
	BaseClass		0x06
	Cache Line		0x00
	Latency			0x00
	Header			0x01
PCI header
	Primary bus		0x00
	Secondary bus		0x02
	Int. Line		0x00
	Int. Pin		0x00
Dump
	      0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
	00   86 80 4E 24 07 01 80 00 C2 00 04 06 00 00 01 00 
	10   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 02 40 E0 E0 80 22 
	20   F0 FB F0 FB F0 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	30   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 00 
	40   02 28 30 76 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	50   02 64 73 00 00 00 00 00 50 01 34 00 00 00 00 00 
	60   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	70   10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	80   00 00 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	90   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	B0   01 00 02 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	C0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	E0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 05 00 00 00 4D 35 


PCI to ISA Bridge
bus 0 (0x00), device 31 (0x1F), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x8086
	Model ID		0x24D0
	Revision ID		0x02
	PI			0x00
	SubClass		0x01
	BaseClass		0x06
	Cache Line		0x00
	Latency			0x00
	Header			0x80
PCI header
	Subvendor ID		0x0000
	Subsystem ID		0x0000
	Int. Line		0x00
	Int. Pin		0x00
Dump
	      0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
	00   86 80 D0 24 0F 00 80 02 02 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
	10   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	20   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	30   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	40   01 08 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	50   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 81 04 00 00 10 00 00 00 
	60   8A 8A 85 83 D0 00 00 00 80 80 80 8B 00 00 00 00 
	70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	80   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	90   FF FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	A0   20 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 0D 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 
	B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	C0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0   86 21 00 00 02 0F 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	E0   00 00 00 80 00 00 08 14 33 22 11 00 00 00 67 45 
	F0   00 00 45 00 04 00 00 00 66 0F 05 3E 00 00 00 00 


IDE Controller
bus 0 (0x00), device 31 (0x1F), function 1 (0x01)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x8086
	Model ID		0x24DB
	Revision ID		0x02
	PI			0x8A
	SubClass		0x01
	BaseClass		0x01
	Cache Line		0x00
	Latency			0x00
	Header			0x00
PCI header
	Address 4 (port)	0x0000FC00
	Address 5 (memory)	0xFFEFFC00
	Subvendor ID		0x1043
	Subsystem ID		0x80A6
	Int. Line		0x00
	Int. Pin		0x01
Dump
	      0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
	00   86 80 DB 24 07 00 80 02 02 8A 01 01 00 00 00 00 
	10   01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
	20   01 FC 00 00 00 FC EF FF 00 00 00 00 43 10 A6 80 
	30   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 
	40   33 E3 77 E3 B9 00 00 00 0D 00 02 11 00 00 00 00 
	50   00 00 00 00 F1 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	60   08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	80   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	90   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	C0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	E0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 


Audio device
bus 0 (0x00), device 31 (0x1F), function 5 (0x05)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x8086
	Model ID		0x24D5
	Revision ID		0x02
	PI			0x00
	SubClass		0x01
	BaseClass		0x04
	Cache Line		0x00
	Latency			0x00
	Header			0x00
PCI header
	Address 0 (port)	0x0000B400
	Address 1 (port)	0x0000B000
	Address 2 (memory)	0xFBDFF800
	Address 3 (memory)	0xFBDFF400
	Subvendor ID		0x1043
	Subsystem ID		0x8227
	Int. Line		0x11
	Int. Pin		0x02
Capabilities
	Power Management Capability
		Offset		50h
		Version		1.1
Dump
	      0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
	00   86 80 D5 24 07 00 90 02 02 00 01 04 00 00 00 00 
	10   01 B4 00 00 01 B0 00 00 00 F8 DF FB 00 F4 DF FB 
	20   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 27 82 
	30   00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 02 00 00 
	40   09 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	50   01 00 C2 C9 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	60   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	80   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	90   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	C0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	E0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 


VGA Controller
bus 1 (0x01), device 0 (0x00), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x1002
	Model ID		0x7280
	Revision ID		0x9A
	PI			0x00
	SubClass		0x00
	BaseClass		0x03
	Cache Line		0x04
	Latency			0xFF
	Header			0x80
PCI header
	Address 0 (memory)	0xE0000000
	Address 1 (port)	0x0000D000
	Address 2 (memory)	0xFBEE0000
	Subvendor ID		0x17AF
	Subsystem ID		0x2172
	Int. Line		0x10
	Int. Pin		0x01
Capabilities
	Power Management Capability
		Offset		50h
		Version		1.1
	AGP Capability
		Offset		58h
		Version		3.0
		Status		enabled
		Transfer rate	8x (max 8x)
		Queue lenght	1 (max 256)
	Message Signalled Interrupts Capability
		Offset		80h
Dump
	      0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
	00   02 10 80 72 07 01 B0 02 9A 00 00 03 04 FF 80 00 
	10   08 00 00 E0 01 D0 00 00 00 00 EE FB 00 00 00 00 
	20   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 AF 17 72 21 
	30   00 00 EC FB 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 08 00 
	40   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 AF 17 72 21 
	50   01 58 02 06 00 00 00 00 02 80 30 00 1B 02 00 FF 
	60   12 43 00 1F 01 0D 00 00 00 00 01 11 00 00 00 00 
	70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	80   05 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	90   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	C0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	E0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


Display Controller
bus 1 (0x01), device 0 (0x00), function 1 (0x01)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x1002
	Model ID		0x72A0
	Revision ID		0x9A
	PI			0x00
	SubClass		0x80
	BaseClass		0x03
	Cache Line		0x04
	Latency			0x40
	Header			0x00
PCI header
	Address 0 (memory)	0xFBEF0000
	Subvendor ID		0x17AF
	Subsystem ID		0x2173
	Int. Line		0xFF
	Int. Pin		0x00
Capabilities
	Power Management Capability
		Offset		50h
		Version		1.1
Dump
	      0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
	00   02 10 A0 72 07 00 B0 02 9A 00 80 03 04 40 00 00 
	10   00 00 EF FB 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	20   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 AF 17 73 21 
	30   00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 08 00 
	40   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	50   01 00 02 06 00 00 00 00 02 00 30 00 1B 02 00 FF 
	60   00 02 00 00 01 0D 00 00 00 00 01 11 00 00 00 00 
	70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	80   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	90   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	C0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	E0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


Ethernet Controller
bus 2 (0x02), device 13 (0x0D), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x11AB
	Model ID		0x4320
	Revision ID		0x13
	PI			0x00
	SubClass		0x00
	BaseClass		0x02
	Cache Line		0x04
	Latency			0x40
	Header			0x00
PCI header
	Address 0 (memory)	0xFBFFC000
	Address 1 (port)	0x0000E800
	Subvendor ID		0x1043
	Subsystem ID		0x811A
	Int. Line		0x17
	Int. Pin		0x01
Capabilities
	Power Management Capability
		Offset		48h
		Version		1.1
	Virtual Product Data Capability
		Offset		50h
Dump
	      0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
	00   AB 11 20 43 17 01 B0 02 13 00 00 02 04 40 00 00 
	10   00 C0 FF FB 01 E8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	20   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 1A 81 
	30   00 00 FC FB 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 01 17 1F 
	40   00 00 F0 05 00 80 A0 01 01 50 02 FE 00 2E 00 0C 
	50   03 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 
	60   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	80   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	90   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	C0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	E0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


System Device
bus 0 (0x00), device 6 (0x06), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x8086
	Model ID		0x2576
	Revision ID		0x02
	PI			0x00
	SubClass		0x80
	BaseClass		0x08
	Cache Line		0x00
	Latency			0x00
	Header			0x00
PCI header
	Address 0 (memory)	0xFECF0000
	Subvendor ID		0x0000
	Subsystem ID		0x0000
	Int. Line		0x00
	Int. Pin		0x00
Dump
	      0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
	00   86 80 76 25 02 00 80 00 02 00 80 08 00 00 00 00 
	10   00 00 CF FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	20   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	30   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	40   43 65 10 04 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	50   01 00 8F 00 00 00 00 00 02 01 8F 00 00 00 00 00 
	60   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	70   04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	80   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	90   00 00 55 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 08 00 
	B0   00 00 00 00 F0 43 FC 7D 01 00 00 00 09 00 00 00 
	C0   00 08 00 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 3F 
	E0   01 00 00 00 00 00 01 02 FF 0E 00 00 00 00 04 00 
	F0   00 0C 02 00 00 00 00 00 68 0F 03 00 74 FC 00 00 


SMBus Controller
bus 0 (0x00), device 31 (0x1F), function 3 (0x03)
Common header
	Vendor ID		0x8086
	Model ID		0x24D3
	Revision ID		0x02
	PI			0x00
	SubClass		0x05
	BaseClass		0x0C
	Cache Line		0x00
	Latency			0x00
	Header			0x00
PCI header
	Address 4 (port)	0x00000400
	Subvendor ID		0x1043
	Subsystem ID		0x80A6
	Int. Line		0x00
	Int. Pin		0x02
Dump
	      0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
	00   86 80 D3 24 01 00 80 02 02 00 05 0C 00 00 00 00 
	10   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	20   01 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 A6 80 
	30   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 
	40   01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	50   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	60   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	80   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	90   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	C0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	E0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 


DMI
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DMI BIOS
--------
	vendor		American Megatrends Inc.
	version		1406
	date		06/07/2007


DMI System Information
----------------------
	manufacturer	System manufacturer
	product		System Product Name
	version		System Version
	serial		System Serial Number
	UUID		4C9DABA7-74FED511-A016D290-F431ACFB


DMI Baseboard
-------------
	vendor		ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
	model		P5PE-VM
	revision	Rev 1.00
	serial		MB-1234567890


DMI System Enclosure
--------------------
	manufacturer	Chassis Manufacture
	chassis type	Desktop
	chassis serial	Chassis Serial Number


DMI Processor
-------------
	manufacturer	Intel
	model		Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz
	clock speed	2800.0MHz
	FSB speed	200.0MHz
	multiplier	14.0x


DMI Memory Controller
---------------------
	correction	unknown
	Max module size	1024MBytes


DMI Memory Module
-----------------
	designation	DIMM A1
	size		1024MBytes (double bank)


DMI Memory Module
-----------------
	designation	DIMM A2
	size		1024MBytes (double bank)


DMI Port Connector
------------------
	designation	PS/2 Mouse (external)
	port type	Mouse Port
	connector	PS/2


DMI Port Connector
------------------
	designation	PS/2 Keyboard (external)
	port type	Keyboard Port
	connector	PS/2


DMI Port Connector
------------------
	designation	USB1 (external)
	port type	USB
	connector	Access Bus (USB)


DMI Port Connector
------------------
	designation	USB2 (external)
	port type	USB
	connector	Access Bus (USB)


DMI Port Connector
------------------
	designation	USB3 (external)
	port type	USB
	connector	Access Bus (USB)


DMI Port Connector
------------------
	designation	USB4 (external)
	port type	USB
	connector	Access Bus (USB)


DMI Port Connector
------------------
	designation	USB5 (external)
	port type	USB
	connector	Access Bus (USB)


DMI Port Connector
------------------
	designation	USB6 (external)
	port type	USB
	connector	Access Bus (USB)


DMI Port Connector
------------------
	designation	USB7 (external)
	port type	USB
	connector	Access Bus (USB)


DMI Port Connector
------------------
	designation	USB8 (external)
	port type	USB
	connector	Access Bus (USB)


DMI Port Connector
------------------
	designation	LPT 1 (external)
	port type	Parallel Port ECP/EPP
	connector	DB-25 male


DMI Port Connector
------------------
	designation	COM 1 (external)
	port type	Serial Port 16550A
	connector	DB-9 male


DMI Port Connector
------------------
	designation	Audio Line In (external)
	port type	Audio Port
	connector	Mini Jack (headphones)


DMI Port Connector
------------------
	designation	Audio Line Out (external)
	port type	Audio Port
	connector	Mini Jack (headphones)


DMI Port Connector
------------------
	designation	Audio Mic In (external)
	port type	Audio Port
	connector	Mini Jack (headphones)


DMI Port Connector
------------------
	designation	LAN (external)
	port type	Network Port
	connector	RJ-45


DMI Port Connector
------------------
	designation	CD (internal)
	port type	Audio Port
	connector	On Board Sound Input From CD-ROM


DMI Port Connector
------------------
	designation	PRI_IDE (internal)
	connector	On Board IDE


DMI Port Connector
------------------
	designation	SEC_IDE (internal)
	connector	On Board IDE


DMI Port Connector
------------------
	designation	FLOPPY (internal)
	connector	On Board Floppy


DMI Port Connector
------------------
	designation	CHA_FAN (internal)


DMI Port Connector
------------------
	designation	CPU_FAN (internal)


DMI Port Connector
------------------
	designation	EATXPWR (internal)


DMI Port Connector
------------------
	designation	CHASSIS (internal)


DMI Port Connector
------------------
	designation	FP_AUDIO (internal)


DMI Port Connector
------------------
	designation	SATA1 (internal)


DMI Port Connector
------------------
	designation	SATA2 (internal)


DMI Extension Slot
------------------
	designation	PCI1
	type		PCI
	width		32 bits
	populated	no


DMI Extension Slot
------------------
	designation	PCI2
	type		PCI
	width		32 bits
	populated	no


DMI Extension Slot
------------------
	designation	PCI3
	type		PCI
	width		32 bits
	populated	no


DMI Extension Slot
------------------
	designation	AGP
	type		AGP 8x
	width		32 bits
	populated	no


DMI Physical Memory Array
-------------------------
	location	Motherboard
	usage		System Memory
	correction	None
	max capacity	4096MBytes
	max# of devices	2


DMI Memory Device
-----------------
	designation	DIMM0
	format		DIMM
	type		DDR
	total width	64bits
	data width	64bits
	size		1024MBytes


DMI Memory Device
-----------------
	designation	DIMM1
	format		DIMM
	type		DDR
	total width	64bits
	data width	64bits
	size		1024MBytes


Software
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Windows Version		Microsoft Windows XP Professional  Service Pack 2 (Build 2600) 
DirectX Version		9.0c


Resources
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Memory I/O Space, BA=0x00000000DC000000
Port I/O Space, BA=0xB800
Port I/O Space, BA=0xC000
Port I/O Space, BA=0xC400
Port I/O Space, BA=0xC800
Memory I/O Space, BA=0x00000000FBDFFC00
Port I/O Space, BA=0xFC00
Memory I/O Space, BA=0x00000000FFEFFC00
Port I/O Space, BA=0xB400
Port I/O Space, BA=0xB000
Memory I/O Space, BA=0x00000000FBDFF800
Memory I/O Space, BA=0x00000000FBDFF400
Memory I/O Space, BA=0x00000000E0000000
Port I/O Space, BA=0xD000
Memory I/O Space, BA=0x00000000FBEE0000
Memory I/O Space, BA=0x00000000FBEF0000
Memory I/O Space, BA=0x00000000FBFFC000
Port I/O Space, BA=0xE800
Port I/O Space, BA=0x808, size=0x4
Memory I/O Space, BA=0x00000000FEE00000, size=0x1000
Memory I/O Space, BA=0x00000000FECF0000, size=0x100
Port I/O Space, BA=0x400
Port I/O Space, BA=0x290
Port I/O Space, BA=0x2E


----------



## Darren (Nov 11, 2007)

Excellent, thats exactly what I was looking for. I'll have a look at it later, and report back. while i'm gone I'd appreciate if anyone else can also have a look at these specs, perhaps someone with a Intel Pentium D. The more geeks looking at this the better!


----------



## teteous (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for help =)

 u all and u geeks) LONGTIMEEE!!!111


----------



## Darren (Nov 11, 2007)

Nothing looks unusual, your ram timings look tight, and your processors is running at the correct frequencies. Your system is aging so maybe lag in games is justified DDR400 coupled with an less than average processor PD 820. However I do feel that games should still run @ 1280x1024 @ full/medium detail easily.

Have you tried any official video bench marks, like 3dmarks 2001, it will run a series of diagnostic tests and give you a score, the score at the end can be compared with similar systems. The last time I ran the benchmark I scored approximately 12000.

you can download 3dmarks here---> http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=99


----------



## teteous (Nov 11, 2007)

Im telling u, its not the GFX card.
I can run on 680x460 and i will still lag


----------



## teteous (Nov 11, 2007)

It runs fine on my other compuer, and its crappy.
So it should run really well on mine since it is better than my otherone which works better than thisone in games right now.


----------



## teteous (Nov 11, 2007)

And there is no point me running the tests since i will lag the whole way through so they wont tell u anything


----------



## Darren (Nov 11, 2007)

I was reading back to your past posts, you said you had $400 to spend on a processor, is this still the case?


----------



## teteous (Nov 11, 2007)

Around $400AU (inc postage) on anything that will make my comp better


----------



## Darren (Nov 11, 2007)

3D marks is somewhat a graphics intensive benchmark, perhaps a processor only benchmark will hold the key such as superPI.
http://files1.extremeoverclocking.com/07587f0fb456a580722ff46c7cf068b7/benchmarks/super_pi.zip

I don't know alot of Australian computer retailers, but the quad q6600 is the best bargain processor at the moment. around $250 us, and about 140 UK pounds.

Edit:look at this review of the quad q600 annihilating an Pentium D 950 which is over clocked to 3.5ghz from 3ghz http://www.techspot.com/review/36-intel-core2-quad-q6600/page5.html


----------



## teteous (Nov 11, 2007)

I cant use quad, only up to Core2Duo 1066


----------



## Darren (Nov 11, 2007)

teteous said:


> I cant use quad, only up to Core2Duo 1066



Well the Quad Q6600 should be within budget, so you can use the rest to get a cheap $70 motherboard. But if its a core 2 you are seeking I recommend a minimum of the E6600.


----------



## teteous (Nov 11, 2007)

My GFX is AGP, im not upgrading it.


----------



## teteous (Nov 11, 2007)

sleep time @ 2:06 Am gotta get up in 5 hours


----------



## Darren (Nov 11, 2007)

teteous said:


> My GFX is AGP, im not upgrading it.



Well there are plenty of cheap motherboards which support AGP and PCIx such as...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157107R 

or even 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157115


----------



## teteous (Nov 11, 2007)

Ok, im going to get one of those, which one would u reccomend?
and which CPU to go with it? and if possible the prices (US or AU just mark if its AU or US)

thanks 

Im actually going to sleep now


----------



## Wile E (Nov 12, 2007)

teteous said:


> Ok, im going to get one of those, which one would u reccomend?
> and which CPU to go with it? and if possible the prices (US or AU just mark if its AU or US)
> 
> thanks
> ...


If it's between those 2, I recommend the SATA2 model.


----------



## erocker (Nov 12, 2007)

Final answer.  Processor.... mabye mobo.  But probablly processor.


----------



## teteous (Nov 12, 2007)

k, so im getting:

ASRock 4CoreDual-SATA2 LGA 775 VIA PT880 Pro/PT880 Ultra ATX Intel Motherboard

and

quad q6600


----------



## teteous (Nov 12, 2007)

*Asrock 4CoreDual-SATA2 M/board*



Darren said:


> Well the Quad Q6600 should be within budget, so you can use the rest to get a cheap $70 motherboard. But if its a core 2 you are seeking I recommend a minimum of the E6600.



The Q6600 is like $341AUD
and the Asrock 4CoreDual-SATA2 M/board is like $79AUD
both without postage prices.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 12, 2007)

teteous said:


> k, so im getting:
> 
> ASRock 4CoreDual-SATA2 LGA 775 VIA PT880 Pro/PT880 Ultra ATX Intel Motherboard
> 
> ...



Won't be any CPU bottleneck there
Does that motherboard support Quads?


----------



## Darren (Nov 12, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> Won't be any CPU bottleneck there
> Does that motherboard support Quads?



Core 2 Quad / Core 2 Extreme / Core 2 Duo / Pentium XE / Pentium D / Pentium Dual Core / Pentium 4 / Celeron / Celeron D, supporting Quad Core Kentsfield processors

should support quad reasonably well? think the Q6600 supports FSB of up to 1066mhz, perfect for complimenting the motherboard.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157115


----------



## Wile E (Nov 12, 2007)

Darren said:


> Core 2 Quad / Core 2 Extreme / Core 2 Duo / Pentium XE / Pentium D / Pentium Dual Core / Pentium 4 / Celeron / Celeron D, supporting Quad Core Kentsfield processors
> 
> should support quad reasonably well? think the Q6600 supports FSB of up to 1066mhz, perfect for complimenting the motherboard.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157115


Yep, supports Quads, but there is a down side. According to their website product page, the board may have to underclock a Quad by up to 5%.


----------



## teteous (Nov 12, 2007)

5% isnt much as i cant even play games atm, its too laggy


----------



## Wile E (Nov 12, 2007)

teteous said:


> 5% isnt much as i cant even play games atm, its too laggy


Nope, it isn't enough to be concerned with, imo. The extra 2 Cores should easily make up for it. Just listing it as a potential con, in case you decided it was important.


----------



## hat (Nov 12, 2007)

UNDERCLOCK? gay...


----------



## Wile E (Nov 12, 2007)

hat said:


> UNDERCLOCK? gay...


Meh, it would still be 2280MHz Quad. Even so, who says he can't try to manually set the fsb for 266 when he gets it up and running?


----------



## teteous (Nov 13, 2007)

These are some approx figures with im ingame:
ok, i will be ingame for 2mins 30secs;
Then the lag will start and will go for 30secs;
then it goes back to high rates for like 2mins;
Then it will lag for 30-40sec again, and this is continuous,
The only thing thats goes up in CPU in "System" in taskmanager,
Should re-intsall XP / Vista then run the game with on GFX drivers and the essenitals then see if it is that?

I need to know if i should Vista or XP,
and if anyone knows what it may be?


----------



## teteous (Nov 13, 2007)

It will lag every 1min 20secs, then the lag will last for 30secs or very close to that. CONSTANTLY, doesnt go away then once the lag finishes for 1min 20secs, then the lag will set in for 30secs again.

The only thing that changes in task manager is that The "System" will go from 4-6 to 10-13


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 13, 2007)

Have you tried doing a clean boot without disabling driver services and gaming from there?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 13, 2007)

have you tried just a simple defrag? i found that diskeeper usually does a better job than windows own utility. just a thought.


----------



## wiak (Nov 13, 2007)

try reinstall windows *FIRST*
before getting new hardware
Pentium D has plenti of power
but newest games cant run on very high or high on you setup, crysis will play nice on medium on you setup


----------



## teteous (Nov 13, 2007)

wiak said:


> try reinstall windows *FIRST*
> before getting new hardware
> Pentium D has plenti of power
> but newest games cant run on very high or high on you setup, crysis will play nice on medium on you setup



Ill try that tomorrow afternoon after i finish school caz i g2g to work soon


----------



## teteous (Nov 14, 2007)

Im going to rebuild it now.


----------



## teteous (Nov 14, 2007)

Having nothing else running on a clean install helped a little, but still does it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 14, 2007)

Ok, so now we know it isn't driver issues, this may be a shot in the dark, but check your IRQ's.

If none are conflicting, then it's either overheating, bad ram, or bad proc (not common but I have seen it).


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 14, 2007)

teteous said:


> It will lag every 1min 20secs, then the lag will last for 30secs or very close to that. CONSTANTLY, doesnt go away then once the lag finishes for 1min 20secs, then the lag will set in for 30secs again.
> 
> The only thing that changes in task manager is that The "System" will go from 4-6 to 10-13



Sounds like ACPI/APM or C1E settings are not correct.  Also newest Bios update adds support on that mobo for C2D CPU's.

If the Bios settings are correct then there must be some process runing in the background that you have not found yet.


----------



## Darren (Nov 14, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Sounds like ACPI/APM or C1E settings are not correct.  Also newest Bios update adds support on that mobo for C2D CPU's.
> 
> If the Bios settings are correct then there must be some process runing in the background that you have not found yet.



He's done fresh formats a number of times, so the only extra processes would be the 19 default ones generated from windows!

Not sure if he has the latest bios, but I highly doubt it will make a huge amount of difference?


----------



## teteous (Nov 15, 2007)

erm, my budget has been slashed from 400AU to 250AU.
Any ideas what would be best value for my money within that price range that is upgradable? As my birthday is in like 2months and i will be able to upgrade some more then.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh man, it's just too bad your not in the states. I could throw together a pretty decent build but it would be with newegg/tigerdirect.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 15, 2007)

Why is the US the cheapest?  lol


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 15, 2007)

I've contacted Newegg several times over these past 2 years asking them when they're going to start shipping to Europe... Here's their last reply:

_Dear Customer,   

Thank you for contacting Newegg.

Presently Newegg only ships orders within the United States and Puerto Rico. Unfortunately we cannot make any exceptions under any circumstances because our internal system is not set-up to accommodate international orders at this time. Currently you must have a verifiable billing and shipping address within the U.S. in order for us to serve you. We also only accept orders paid by a credit or debit card issued and drawn from an American bank.

Thank you for your understanding and patience. If you have any further questions or concerns, please feel free to contact us.

Best Regards, 
Zoe Duan_


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 15, 2007)

Sucks eh Panther seeing we live far off there =[


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 15, 2007)

N-Gen said:


> Why is the US the cheapest?  lol



Wasn't saying that at all. Usually Newegg has some darn cheap deals or really good deals after MIR.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 15, 2007)

From my experience it has been the cheapest =/


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 15, 2007)

Newegg's the cheapest online supplier I've ever found. And cheaper per quality I mean while still having good brands, not ones unheard of. Next in line I found is OcUK - and that one ships here! 

Just imagine the US people doing their shopping here!

Multiply the currency x3 to get USD. Yeah Asus 8800GTX for nearly $900...


----------



## Darren (Nov 24, 2007)

Black Panther said:


> Newegg's the cheapest online supplier I've ever found. And cheaper per quality I mean while still having good brands, not ones unheard of. Next in line I found is OcUK - and that one ships here!
> 
> Just imagine the US people doing their shopping here!
> 
> Multiply the currency x3 to get USD. Yeah Asus 8800GTX for nearly $900...



Imagine if I could do my shopping @ New Egg and have it delivered to the UK? I think I'd have the most high spec'd PC ever...

PS. Do New Egg deliver to the UK? secondly do any US computer suppliers deliver to the UK? having a mad idea!


----------

